# A night off



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well tonight I've taken a night off, didn't intend to 

My joints were really playing up, several weeks of really severe pain and difficulty in walking

So I've indulged in wine , and it's definitely eased the pain 

And I'd love to wind you all up but I haven't got the energy 

Ive cleaned the house from top to bottom, Albert helped , washed the wooden floors , limping and cursing all the way, washed my granddaughters clothes, the whole wardrobe I suspect 

Polished, watered my vast array of plants , outstared the hound from hell, dared him to drop any of his coat on my pristine floors and booked him in for a close clip

Refrained from booking him in for a close shave 

I hadn't drunk enough at the time 

What a waste of wine when I can't rise hell

Will you miss me when I've gone ??

Prob not 

I'll miss you all, but obviously not enough to stay 

Cheers 

Aldra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m hoping you have a last minute change of heart Sandra, I am really hoping.
You have made some great contributions over the years and I want that to continue.

I,ll do you a deal, when I leave, you can leave:grin2::grin2:

If you do leave there'll be a pigs head on the top of your van the day after, I promise you.>


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Sandra, do think again. I will miss you if you go.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I'll miss so many of you 
But it feels more like Facebook 

Anonymous people who don't know you 

And I once felt so secure on here

I thought you all knew me and I knew all of you

But it seems I didn't know many of you at all

And you didn't know me 

The years didn't count 

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Has someone upset you?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread may inform Pat: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/212753-manchester-explosion.html


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh dear  Politics is best left out of this forum.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> This thread may inform Pat: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/212753-manchester-explosion.html


I have gone through the Manchester Explosion thread from the start and I am puzzled as to why Sandra feels so hurt that she feels she cannot renew when her subs run out soon. There is disagreement as one would expect, particularly given the sensitive nature of the subject but I don't see attacks or persecution and I can't find any accusation of racism or bigotry made toward Sandra. Those words are mentioned in a post but only in an oblique, non personal way.

Having said all that, it's not for me to decide whether someone is justified in feeling the way they do. If Sandra feels all the things that she says she does, then of course I accept it.

A number of us have posted that we hope Sandra will stay with us and I reiterate that hope, but I completely respect her decision if, after September, she decides not to renew.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes I read it all again this morning and am at a loss too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've already told you

Nothing anything any of you said or did 

Although that's not strictly true 

Nothing any ( well most of you ) said or did 

It's just me , I felt I was safe and I no longer feel that 

Why it should matter I don't know 

Heaven knows I'm Bolshie enough , a shrinking violet I'm not 

And even I don't really know what happened 

To change my feeling

Prob I really felt I knew you and loved you all

Maybe I felt you loved me 

But if Im honest , why would I need you to love me ?

I've got a huge family , love them all , loved by them all 

But you lot were my extended family , my mistake 

So sorry 

Of course you are not

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And maybe you think my family is all cosy love

Believe me it isn't 

My kids were brought up to think for themselves, and sadly they do 

My grandkids have followed suit, little self opinionated buggers 

Marriage partners it seems are just as Bolshe 

But interesting enough , 11 kids and partners, 10 grandkids 

Me who is all out, Albert who holds all together, some times 

Can argue , disagree , agree 

But remain close to each other 

We are family, in the things that really matter we agree 

And the kids and grandkids are close 

Hey they've met here constantly 

And I'm sure they don't agree with me on most things

But hey I give them a good run for their money 

And they keep on coming 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think we all, secretly (and some not so secretly) would like to move in with you Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll miss you as you know, but the sacrificial mother/grandmother posts I'll happily do without.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nowt sacrificial about me Kev 

I think of my family the way you think about your Liz 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that virtue signalling, or are you virtuous?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Nowt sacrificial about me Kev
> 
> I think of my family the way you think about your Liz
> 
> Sandra


If you endure pain to do something for someone else that is a sacrifice, there must be a word too for enduring pain doing something for someone else when the someone else could easily do what you do for them, for themselves, but you make excuses for them, meantime you get older and weaker, I would not do that for anyone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

neither as far as I am aware erneboy 

How you doing in the virtuous department ?

That's a nice van you have on your avatar 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you endure pain to do something for someone else that is a sacrifice, there must be a word too for enduring pain doing something for someone else when the someone else could easily do what you do for them, for themselves, but you make excuses for them, meantime you get older and weaker, I would not do that for anyone.


I don't know if that's true Kev,

I keep going the way I always have, and one day I won't be able to and things will change

And I guess they are slowly changing anyway, as they say "time and tide waits for no man"

We will be off in the van soon for a couple of months ( hopefully ) and I've no doubt the family will do just fine without us.

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> I don't know if that's true Kev,
> 
> I keep going the way I always have, and one day I won't be able to and things will change
> 
> ...


You will see it differently Sandra of course   it's all about family, and love for you I assume, but to an outsider I'd look and think they might be taking the ****, then I'd get annoyed, and think they'd learn more faster if they looked after themselves, like we had to do, no free rides unless you really aren't capable.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So says our Kev who gets up at 5 o clock so Liz can have a extra half hour in bed 

Big softie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> So says our Kev who gets up at 5 o clock so Liz can have a extra half hour in bed
> 
> Big softie


You been peeping again, hardly a sacrifice for me, I'm an early bird, Liz isn't, I'll have been awake for ages, and boooooored laying there.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure Sandra. I certainly wouldn't claim to be virtuous.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank goodness for that Erneyboy :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Or the lack of goodness?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I recon you are Ok erneboy 

There's some scary definitions of virtuous 

I don't think I've ever met anyone without goodness

And in 73 years of living and working with and alongside people 

I prob would know if I did 

Although if I'm honest goodness was hard to find it in some of those people 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As do I you Sandra, even when we disagree on issues.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah Kevs a right old softie!!! 

I wouldn't get out of bed before 11am for anyone except maybe Shakira or Taylor swift but then why would I want to? 

Your house is a house of love Sandra. I know, I've been there several times. You love your life there so why would you want to change it and I know you enjoy looking after family and waifs and strays  I think people are just worried as your both suffering s bit it's too much but you just do what you want.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm devastated, 

I thought you'd get out of bed for me 

Michelle doesn't give a dam

She knows she's safe 

Now talk your way out of this my toy boy 

Sandra


----------

